# Which animal to add?



## Matt ward (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello! I need your opinion 
Currently I'm raising chickens and now 3 goats as pets! I now need your help choosing my next additon! I Was thinking  goats, alpacas, llamas, and pigs. Now i don't know which i should maybe add to my little farm! I live with neighbors on either side. My backyard is probably 100 yards long and 25 yards wide and then my neighbors house are 20 yards out from our fence line. Now my question is which animal would be best for my backyard. Goat? Pig? Alpaca? Or llama? My goats live in a shed inside a 40 yard X 20 yard pasture. Which animal could live inside the shed? Which could be in the same pasture but in a different shelter? Which would need a new pasture and shelter? Which smell or make loud noises?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome , are your current goats wethers? You could possible add a llama- maybe find one who was raised with goats .  If you added pigs- you would probably want to keep them separate from the others.  What size shed do you have as you would need to have enough space for all.


----------



## Matt ward (Sep 13, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Welcome , are your current goats wethers? You could possible add a llama- maybe find one who was raised with goats .  If you added pigs- you would probably want to keep them separate from the others.  What size shed do you have as you would need to have enough space for all.



Yes! 3 weathers! Shed is 10x12 and goats are nigeran dwarfs


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd not get pigs for pets.  They are very strong, and can root under most fences.  I doubt that your neighbors would appreciate them getting out and rooting up their yards.  They are also omnivorous, and could possibly attack your goats and chickens if they get to them.  JMHO.  Good luck!


----------



## Matt ward (Sep 13, 2015)

jhm47 said:


> I'd not get pigs for pets.  They are very strong, and can root under most fences.  I doubt that your neighbors would appreciate them getting out and rooting up their yards.  They are also omnivorous, and could possibly attack your goats and chickens if they get to them.  JMHO.  Good luck!



Thanks for your help! Do you know anything about pot belly pigs?


----------



## jk47 (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree if you get pigs they would need to be separated from the rest of you critters Even pot bellys. I dont know much about
Alpacas but you could buy more goats or a lamb if you can keep them from eating each others feed


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 17, 2015)

What would be your goal for your new animals? Pets? Meat? Dairy? Fiber? Protection?

Livestock are expensive to maintain--especially since they are all social animals so a small group of them kept together is best. Plus the housing, fencing, and equipment to handle them. Best to find animals that can give you a return on your investment!


----------

